# Game of Thrones???



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

anyone watch it? just got to episode 2 and feel so bad for Lady!!!! loving it so far, starting ep 3 right now. 

Just have a couple things to bounce off and think about, didn't know if anyone else watches or would care to discuss.


----------

